# 1st cutting, 2nd cutting, 3rd cutting?



## lynnabyrd (Oct 15, 2007)

What is the difference between the different cuttings of hay? (other than one was cut first, one was second, etc.... I'm not *quite* that blond! :grin: ) I've heard both that the first cutting is the best and the third cutting is the best... and I'm confused!


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

I think alot has to do with the way it is cut and put up, the weather and location. Around here, the first cutting is typically the more stemmy hay with the second cutting more leafy and if you can get a third cutting, this is the densest hay. The best hay around here is the stuff that manages to get cut, dried and baled without getting rained on.


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

The finer stems and more leaf come from 3rd and 4th cutting. I wouldn't get less than 3rd. Even Eastern Oregon 3rd can be too stemy for me. My hay supplier had some 4th and it was super fine and leafy but had mold so not for sale. It can get too late in the season to cut 4th because the rains start. When you want really good alfalfa ask for Dairy Quality alfalfa, that is the best, super leafy fine stemmed and high protein. Not easy to find though around where I live.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

2nd cutting of alfalfacan have blster beetles in it. Really bad for horses not sure about goats


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

First, any cut should come with a nutrition breakdown test otherwise you can not tailor your goats needs around it.
Typically the first cut if it has not gone to seed compeletly will be the best choice. I get rye hay for my goats so its always first cut. However most old farmers dont like the first cut until it goes to seed because its high in nitrates which effects cows.
I test before I buy burmuda seems to go down in value but not by much and the grass really stays the same consistancy. Rye is always a soft broad grass so no worries there.
Get the hay tested though, a really good hay can greatly decrease you feed bill expence where a crappy hay will leave you with a higer feed bill. Any cut can be crap


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I was told to get baled hay cut in the "milk" stage (not headed). I suspect this is true for any "type".

I too prefer Rye hay; but cannot find it around here. With the weather being rainy and hot, only hay available at this time has a great many heads in it. Not sure about how nutritious it is; but may need to buy it anyway.

If you grow and bale your own hay, you might want to talk with your Ag Agent about cuttings, as the area in which you live and weather pretty much dictate what you can do when.

If you buy your baled hay, you might want to check out your local farmers and pick their braines about the nutrition existing in their particular grasses.


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Around here I prefer the second cutting alfalfa, 1st is too stemmy, 3rd and 4th seem to loose to any leaves when you open it. With the grass we feed it is only cut once a year in the fall. This grass keeps everyone day and happy. Right now I can't find quality alfalfa so the pigs....I mean goats are eating me out of house and home in alfalfa pellets.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

How much alfalfa pellets do you give each goat daily?

I cannot find quality hay around here this time of year.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

We get 2nd cutting for our goats and it smells lovely, is not dusty and stays good and green. Great hay.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

We use alfalfa pellets too and give free choice.


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

We feed it free choice to the milkers. When they are out we refill, however the last couple of days they have been eating them like they are going out of style...lol


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

"free choice"? 

With the weather like it is, my does would never leave the pellets!

What do you give the bucks?


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Rye can test as high in nutrition as alfalfa without a whole lotta care but no matter the hay if you dont take care of your fields then the fields cant take care of what its feeding.
We are finally having the best hay season in years, three years ago I was paying 100 a round bale (forget finding square bales) and once 150 but now i get an excellent one for 40 or $4 a bale.
Oh, most farmers wont cut hay until after it seeds as it doesnt weigh as much and doesnt reseed itself but every now and then you get lucky


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

Around here we call 1st cutting hay, bedding! Second or third cutting alfalfa are what I feed and the goats waste less of it. Most dairy farmers will chop 1st crop for sileage or round bale it for their heifers. Very seldom is it fed to the dairy cows in bales.
Lois


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Motdagrnds, our buck does not get alfalfa pellets, he get good quality grass Hay, free choice loose mineral and baking soda. He and his wether friend stay nice and round and happy. Hawkeye the buck also gets turned out to browse 2 to 3 hours a day, his friend does not as he is too fat. Now in the winter if we are going to have a huge storm or it is going to be very cold he gets alfalfa pellets or Hay depending on what we have and his grass Hay, just so he has that richer Hay to keep warm 
.


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

You all get forth and fifth cuttings we are lucky to get three if that.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I get 2nd or 3rd cutting alfafa/grass mix hay for our goats. The first cutting is too stemmy & much more waste. Very rarely does anyone get 4th & never 5th cuttings here that I hear about anyways.
1st cuttings if there dairy farmers goes for haylage for their cows.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

motdaugrnds said:


> "free choice"?
> 
> With the weather like it is, my does would never leave the pellets!
> 
> What do you give the bucks?


Make sure you put out enough pellets that each doe can have three lbs per day if they are milking or growing.

I feed my bucks grass hay and alfalfa pellets to balance the calcium(alfalfa), and phosphorus(grass) ratio. When they are in rutt and breeding heavily, they also get a small ration of grain every day.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Around here, 1st cutting is too stemmy. Most growers are lucky to get two cuttings on dry years. Sometimes we get third cutting in wet years. Only one grower I know of gets 4th or 5th on *really* good years when everything times out perfectly.
I go for 3rd or 4th cutting if I can get it.
Mainly it depends on timing of cut and how it is put up(not too wet or two dry). Hay is an art, and some people don't seem to realize that and are very slap-dash about cutting and baling.
You should be able to open a bale before you decide to buy a load. Even if they make you pay for it, its better than buying a pig in a poke load. Or better yet, buy a couple bales and try them on your goats.
Hay should be leafy, not too stemmy, stems should be narrow, not too big. Hay should be green and smell fresh. Alfalfa hay has a wonderful sweet smell to it.
It should be not too dry or all the leaves will fall out and leave the goats with just stem.


----------

